
Which programming languages have the happiest (and angriest) commenters? - chwolfe
https://hackernoon.com/which-programming-languages-have-the-happiest-and-angriest-commenters-ebe91b3852ed
======
_druu
there's a certain lack of swearing in the angry-search terms

